# 176 visa processing timelines?



## jbshan (Dec 25, 2008)

Dear Friends

Merry christmas

Am a new member of this forum. I have filed my visa application under subclass 176 in 28-08-2008. I got my nomination from NSW for skilled migration in Aug 2008. The nomination is valid for 1 year. 

Can anyone tell me how long it take to allot a CO in current situation. Because i see no improvement in the automatic updation mail of checking the CO allotment (struck on 11 dec 2007). Am a bit worried, since the processing has to be finalised before the nomination expires

Shan


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Shan, 

There's a visa timeline post that can be found in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky thread towards the top of this forum. That may help. 

Have patience since not only it is Christmas but also the holiday season since a lot of Australians take holiday between now and Australia Day (Jan 26th) since the kids are off school. 

If you do a search through this forum you'll find some other posts on this subject since I'm sure it's come up before. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

